# Black Coyotes??



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just Thought I would get Your Thoughts on this Subject, Black Coyotes are they Coyotes or Coydogs?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a blackie that a friend of mine caught this Week The Red female on the tailgate of the truck was MEAN and In Heat! So the Mating season is on! Well at Least around here!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes Very Much So!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I see lots of color variations around here but never seen a black one. I shot a coydog in 1981 that weighed 65 lbs. Biggest I ever saw or shot but the government trapper at the time told me it was the second biggest he had ever seen in Fisher County. I skinned it out and stored it in my father in law's freezer. My mother in law found it and threw it away.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> Yes Very Much So!


 So why doesnt it bolt with the cage open?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Stone This Dog and Most Coyote Sull up Like a Possum once they realize they have been conquered, This dog had been in a box trap ( I am Guessing) 6 or 8 hours and in this cage for several hours at this time. He Never Moved when we opened the cage up. He was a beautiful animal and was in no way harmed. The Guy that caught him is an excellent trapper and the Live animals He Sells to Coyote pens for folks that Run them with dogs to train their young dogs with. They have food and water available to these animals 24/7. So it is Better than a Bullet in the Brain.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

IMO its a coydog as it has enough domestic to know the gravity of where he is versus a true wild who would bolt at any opportunity--just a thought!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh He Is Wild alright, I have seen full blooded coyotes do the same thing on numerous occaisions!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Richard, thank's for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was told there is a recessive gene that causes them to be black.


----------



## nastyfox (Jan 10, 2012)

A black coyote was found road killed in my area last year. Only a couple have been spotted in the area in 20 years to my knowledge. DNR had it's genetics tested and it was confirmed all coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sometimes the genetic predispositioning goes awry !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very cool looking coyote. Anybody ever hear of one in the western states. I;ve never seen one, just wondering if could have some out here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would love to have a mount of one. That's for sure ! I think they call it melanistic (sp) Don. I could be wrong on that. That is one cool looking canine no matter what. Pretty neat to be able to see one up close and personal still alive too.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Neat looking coyote. Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Would love to have a mount of one. That's for sure ! I think they call it melanistic (sp) Don. I could be wrong on that. That is one cool looking canine no matter what. Pretty neat to be able to see one up close and personal still alive too.


That's correct sir.

I'd have let him go to pass on the trait.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'd have let him go to pass on the trait.


Same hear...........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not all about just killing stuff.... Sometimes it's about giving yourself and others, by default, the chance to kill cool stuff !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

[sup]This Guy has caught 2 blacks this year. While looking at him in the cage the width of his head and snout Looked more like a dog to me. However there were normal colored looking Hair in this dogs pelt that made me think he was a full blooded Black Coyote! This was a Beautiful animal to look at and I could have bought it from the guy, but it just would not have been the same as getting the animal myself. Yessir I want one Mounted![/sup]


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be cool.......


----------



## Savageheart (Dec 29, 2011)

That is an awesome pic !!! Killed one a few years ago that was mostly black just a little brown on the belly. Was the oddest Coyote I have ever seen. Wish I would have taken pictures, I did show my wife's grandfather that owned the land that I was hunting on. He said back around 1960 that the government trapper killed one that was completely black. I don't know if the one I killed was a coy or not, When I first saw it I was hesitant to shoot but I was told to exterminate whatever had been harassing his cows that were in that pasture.


----------



## 870guy (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice lookn yote, I've got a black one runn around where I live, southern NJ. Ive seen him several times while deer hunting but haven't been able to catch up with him. My buddy almost got him on opening day of gun season for deer. Slipped by in back of him at first light. He's been eluding me for 2 years now,


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would have passed too. Honestly I would have passed in fear of shooting someones dog. I did not know coyote could come in black as well. Great pics and thanks for sharing


----------

